# Installing Delta T3 (or T2) Fence on Craftsman 113 Table Saw



## nogeel (Jun 22, 2015)

I will be installing a Delta 36-T30 T3 Fence on my Craftsman 113 table saw this weekend. While I realize there are lots of tips here and there, I thought it would be worthwhile creating a thread to help consolidate information.

What advice or resources would you give someone installing this fence?

I know this is one of the main links people point to:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Retrofitting-A-Delta-T2-Fence-to-a-Craftsman-Table/


----------



## JIMMIEM (Feb 5, 2016)

Instead of moving a combination square back and forth to check rail position in relation to the saw top I leveled the saw top in relation to the floor….then all I had to do was make sure that the fence rail was level. Instead of clamping the rail to the saw to mark the hole positions, I used a strip of wood to make a template. I drilled the holes in the wood strip and then transferred the hole positions to the rail for drilling.


----------



## vskgaming (Dec 23, 2013)

I dont have the T2 or T3 fence but a quick search returned these videos.

HTH


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

I bought a T-2 fence with 30" rail kit from Lowes many years ago when they were closing them out. I don't remember exactly what I paid for it, buy it wasn't much. I seem to remember $50. My problem was that I wanted 50" rails, so I went to my metal suppler and bought new square tube and angle iron and made my own. I took my time getting everything lined up and squared, but I still managed to get the front angle iron that supports the square tube about 1/32" too low and the rear of the fence isn't quite high enough off of the table top for me. It works though, and if I do say so myself it works very well. The new T-2 fence along with some home made PALS and my cuts were dead accurate. I only say WERE dead accurate because a couple of years later I replaced it with a Powermatic PM66 and gave the Sears to my son. With the addition of the T-2, and PALS, you will be satisfied.

Wayne


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

One of the things to look for as far as installing the fence is whether you plan to drill the table, or the rails. I had originally intended to drill the rails, but decided to use the holes in the rail and drill into the cast iron top. I ran into a couple of problems and ended up drilling the cast iron top for the front rail, then on the rear, I drilled the rail. Here's a link to my blog that better explains what I ran into. Maybe it'll keep you from having the same problem: http://lumberjocks.com/jonlruss/blog/63666

Regarding instructions, the link you have is the one I found most useful. I referenced a couple of others but unfortunately I don't remember what they were.


----------



## nogeel (Jun 22, 2015)

OK, I think this is something I will need to call delta about, but did anyone else have issues with there being a hollow on the sides of the fence? My straight edge touches the top and bottom, but there is a hollow in the middle which is allowing the wood to rock?

Thoughts? Also, did anyone else have issues with the screws to adjust the zero line going above there table? Is there a way around have elongate the holes to lower the fence?


----------



## rbrjr1 (Nov 2, 2017)

> OK, I think this is something I will need to call delta about, but did anyone else have issues with there being a hollow on the sides of the fence? My straight edge touches the top and bottom, but there is a hollow in the middle which is allowing the wood to rock?
> 
> Thoughts? Also, did anyone else have issues with the screws to adjust the zero line going above there table? Is there a way around have elongate the holes to lower the fence?
> - nogeel


oops, double tap.


----------



## rbrjr1 (Nov 2, 2017)

> OK, I think this is something I will need to call delta about, but did anyone else have issues with there being a hollow on the sides of the fence? My straight edge touches the top and bottom, but there is a hollow in the middle which is allowing the wood to rock?
> 
> Thoughts? Also, did anyone else have issues with the screws to adjust the zero line going above there table? Is there a way around have elongate the holes to lower the fence?
> - nogeel


I am interested in this topic as I have a 36-T30 T3 coming as I type this. as far as the sacrificial fence face being out of plane, what about loosening the bolts that hold it on the steel backbone and shimming to get it perfectly straight?


----------

